# Auto World Mini Grand Prix Raceway...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
_Started this topic on another site in Nov 2015... Had a good
discussion going with a gentleman and then he just never
*showed-back-up*..._

.
Received a 14-page flyer from AW in the Spring or Summer of 1981...
Good deals on slots, models, parts, etc....


*On page 11, was this ad from AW...*










.
*Enlarged Narrative...*










.
We agreed that the photo was of the 1970 Car Model Engelman track...

I think it was because AW did not have a completed Mini GP Raceway
to photograph (*see narrative*)...

*AW Mini Grand Prix Raceway vs Car Model Engelman...

AW - 4 Lanes; steel rails; footprint = 5' x 10'

CM - 6 Lanes; braided; footprint = 14' x 6' 3"...*

I looked in my '84 catalog... Not there... Can't find my '82...
(Probably in one of the boxes of model cars under the bed)...

*Does anyone have any info on whether AW ever produced and
sold these Mini GPs?...*

Thanks for any help with this...

John
.


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Not sure if AW did or not, but the picture above definitely looks like a Car Model track. There is one that I know of and it's been refurbished with a Brads Track track. It's at Modelville / LenJet in Ashland MA. You can see pictures and video of it in use here:

http://www.usg-jetgrandprix.com/USG-JETGRANDPRIX/The_Track-F1_G-Jet.html

http://www.usg-jetgrandprix.com/USG-JETGRANDPRIX/2011_Race_Day_Video.html


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Years ago I saw the Car Model track hanging on the wall at Modelville Hobbies in Ashland MA. The track looked to be in fairly good shape except that much of the braid had come unstuck. After Modelville moved to its present location Peter Lentros had Brad Bowman make new sections out of Sintra with rails to fit the original tub. The rebuilt track is at LenJet, which shares space with Modelville Hobbies.










LenJet also has the Parma Englemann track, which has also been rebuilt to have wider shoulders and braid in place of the original copper tape.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Too cool ✌


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

A friend of mine has one of the original tracks, it was very fun to race on. he closed his hobby shop and put the track in storage. He still has it. It was originally at celebrity sports center in Denver, co.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

tjetcar said:


> A friend of mine has one of the original tracks, it was very fun to race on. he closed
> his hobby shop and put the track in storage.
> He still has it. It was originally at celebrity sports center in Denver, co.


Thanks for the photos*/*links...


*tjetcar - One of the Car Model Engelman's or the AW MininGP?...*


The guy I was discussing this with, elsewhere, said he thought maybe
at least 13 more Engelman's were made... Not sure if they were complete
tracks or maybe just the *beds*... 

Was curious if the AW setup was done on a flat table or a molded *bed*
in the Engelman*/*Tubbie vein?...

Also... Was the track used AFX sectional or routed?... Lap length?...

What power packs?... What cars & controllers?...

Would love to see the #5142 Drawings & Parts List, too...

John
.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Considering that the track in the picture is actually a Car Model track it is possible that the AW version was never actually sold.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Rich Dumas said:


> Considering that the track in the picture is actually a Car Model track it is possible that the AW version was never actually sold.


My guess would be aw either bought out old stock from car model and just re-badged them or had a contract with car model to sell the tracks on a per order basis . Either way im sure ot many of them existed, but i would love to own one ! And i know this , i will be heading up to modelville to check out the tracks when i visit the in laws in CT this august


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The hitch is that the AW tracks are advertised as being 4 lanes and the Car Model tracks are 6 lanes, so the question is were there ever any 4 lane tracks? Maybe someone should contact Oscar Koveleski.


----------

